# Welches Betriebsystem für Solution Architect



## RobertVox1977 (11. Apr 2014)

Welches Betriebssystem ist das geeignete und das beste für einen Solution-Architect? Windows, Linux oder vieleicht Macos.


----------



## JavaMeister (12. Apr 2014)

Windows.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (12. Apr 2014)

Ok, aber warum? Irgendwelche Argumente..


----------



## JavaMeister (12. Apr 2014)

Ich benutze immer Windows.

Und ich finde die Frage "suspekt" und unnötig.:noe:

"Solution-Architekt" impliziert eine professionelle Arbeitsumgebung. Hier ist ehh vorgegen, was man nutzen soll. Nämlich das, was alle anderen nutzen. 

==> Frage ist sinnlos.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (13. Apr 2014)

Ok ich verstehe was du meinst. Der Ratschlag, dass man das benutzen soll was andere benutzen, ist sinnvoll.
Danek für die Antwort.


----------

